# Snow Blower Cabs



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

So, my wife spent quite a bit of time at the controls of our (almost) new PowerMax HD 826 yesterday. She actually said she was enjoying herself. That's great right.

The only downside is she think it would be much more enjoyable if we had a cab on the blower. Now, the Toro cab is $250 +/- and requires the weight kit for another $140. The after market cabs are a whole lot cheaper but are they light enough to not need weights?

Any advice is appreciated. I suggested the she could wear her full face snowmobile helmet. She was less than amused.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I doubt it because there is still extra weight on the back side. and you need to have extra weight in the front to counter act that off set. I have heard stories where those off brand ones do not even work on them.you can try but if it does not fit. keep the receipt to get your benji's back.mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I love snow cabs. It is awful having all that snow blowing at and in you!


----------



## iaminsider (Nov 7, 2016)

Cheaper option would be snowboard goggles and a facemask.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

iaminsider said:


> Cheaper option would be snowboard goggles and a facemask.


2nd the goggles. Cab has no place with me. Hauling on my truck in the wind.... even in my yard last storm 110 km winds imagine that. "Sideways Snow" Cab would be in the next county or someones windshield. Ive been using goggles for years any time there is bluster or blow back. Goggles cant be beat... also a rain suit and Atlas vinylove gloves are great for blowing snow. Snow doesnt stick to get your clothes wet and windproof. Normally I wear a t shirt and an unlined jacket underneath. Almost too warm most days.
Bought a used blower with a cab a few years back . It was generic brand and a poor fit. Took it off right away never used it. Stayed in the attic for a few years. It wound up going to the landfill last fall.


----------



## b12 (May 2, 2017)

I use to have a (pre-MTD) Troy-bilt, which had a cab, and after every snow blowing session my clothes would smell like engine exhaust.
I liked the cab for keeping the snow and wind off me, and I never noticed smelling exhaust while I was snow blowing, but must have been breathing it, if my clothes smelled of it. 

I don't presently have a walk-behind snow blower, but I'm in the market for one, and it will not have a cab installed on it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Never thought of the cab trapping exhaust fumes.... :icon-rolleyes:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Before purchasing a cab make sure it'll clear whatever door you will be taking it through. Personally, I wouldn't want one. I prefer my ski goggles and a mask. JMPO.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Snow operator shells for walk behind snowblowers are made for small people, IMO. Your wife may fit that designation. Like Joe mentioned, they can create a whole different set of storage and use issues regarding height clearance. The price for adding the OEM parts you quote makes me cringe. Personally I think if blowing snow bothers the operator, a plow service or plow attached to your own vehicle would be the best choice. It's kinda like getting a new lawn mower and being offended by the smell of cut grass, or getting clippings in your hair when used. Snowblower shells deflect wind and snow mostly one way. What do you guys who use them do the other couple ways:icon_scratch:


----------

